# Group Experiment. Your world of text.



## StachuK1992 (Aug 29, 2009)

http://www.yourworldoftext.com/speedsolving

Don't tell non-cubers about it.
I'll be chatting there. 

This shall be fun.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 29, 2009)

New rule, guys. Don't swear, there, or this thread'll get deleted :/


----------



## Carson (Aug 29, 2009)

That is pretty neat.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 30, 2009)

Carson said:


> That is pretty neat.


That it is. It inspires me to program


----------



## Nuceria (Aug 30, 2009)

I got lost in the whitespace


----------



## shelley (Aug 30, 2009)

Plant a flag and claim that area of whitespace as your own.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 30, 2009)

i dont get it..


----------



## dudemanpp (Aug 30, 2009)

"About Your World of Text

Your World of Text is an infinite grid of text editable by any visitor. The changes made by other people appear on your screen as they happen. Everyone starts in the same place, but you can scroll through the world using your mouse.

Put any letters at the end of the URL to go to a new world. For example, http://yourworldoftext.com/forexample. They all start off blank. If you use something hard to guess, no one will be able to visit your world unless you tell them about it.

Your World of Text runs on Google App Engine. It's built with jQuery and the app-engine-patch modification of Django.

All feedback welcome: [email protected].
You can also follow me on Twitter if you really want to."


A quote from http://ianab.com/yourworld/


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Sep 1, 2009)

wow, I'm owning it!


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 1, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> wow, I'm owning it!



ntrly


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Sep 1, 2009)

This is awesome.


----------



## qazefth (Sep 1, 2009)

really nice!


----------



## Johannes91 (Sep 1, 2009)

Multiplayer notepad!


----------



## LarsN (Sep 1, 2009)

Does this work on Internet explorer 6? I just get a page stuffed with the word "undefined".

Maybe I should just stay clear from pages like this when I'm at work...


----------



## Johannes91 (Sep 1, 2009)

LarsN said:


> Does this work on Internet explorer 6?


No, it requires a modern browser.


----------

